# Device Association Framework Provider Host



## leo2012 (26. Februar 2013)

N`abend

Folgendes: Der im Titel genannte Prozess zieht bei mir 99% von meiner CPU Auslastung. Mittlerweile und Google sei Dank, weiß ich, dass dieser mit den neusten Treibern zusammenhängt und sich durch aktualisierung beheben lässt. (hoffentlich!)

Wie kann ich verhindern, dass dieser Prozess quasi automatisch rausfindet, dass neue Treiber zur Verfügung stehen und ich diese installieren MUSS, da sonst kein Arbeiten am Rechner mehr möglich ist?

Schönen abend noch


----------



## fadade (28. Februar 2013)

Du kannst mal versuchen das damit zusammenhängende Programm im Autostart des Betriebssystems zu deaktivieren, dann sollte das auch nicht laufen.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist, könnte sich vielleicht eine Deinstallation (mit optionaler anschließender Reinstallation) des Programms zu dem der Prozess gehört anbieten.

Ansonsten wären wahrscheinlich mehr informationen hilfreich ... oder einfach die aktualisierung


----------

